# Me and Mateo At The Park This Morning



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

He's at this stage now where he likes to people watch. He will find a bench, or large rock, and just hang out and watch people. I go along with it because, well, I like to watch people, too.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Mateo is *so* dang handsome. Love the photo, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

CorgiPaws said:


> Mateo is *so* dang handsome. Love the photo, thanks for sharing.


Thank you- I just realized I didn't have any photos of me and the dog together (well, one or two- but not great quality). This one makes me smile, though...'cause, he never seems that big to me....until I see a photo of us together, LOL.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

He looks like such a man dog now! :mullet:


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I didn't realize he was so big!! He is very handsome boy. Hows his elbow?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow he is a gorgeous dog! That is a great picture of both of you.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

great shot.
i bet you get lots of "hellos"


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Great photo - wow, he's HUGE!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

For such a BIG dog, he still looks like a big Goof!! I think that's why everyone gravitates towards them. They are not scary or menacing looking, they just look like really big puppies!! He is starting to lose a little of that, and looking more "grown up" 
Great photo of you both!!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Khan said:


> For such a BIG dog, he still looks like a big Goof!! I think that's why everyone gravitates towards them. They are not scary or menacing looking, they just look like really big puppies!! He is starting to lose a little of that, and looking more "grown up"
> Great photo of you both!!


It's true- despite his size, more people gravitate towards him than run in the other direction, LOL. Although I do feel safe - esp. at night- walking the streets with this big red dog by my side...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

bett said:


> great shot.
> i bet you get lots of "hellos"



A LOT-- and Mateo's picture is on a lot of tourists' cameras.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Chocx2 said:


> I didn't realize he was so big!! He is very handsome boy. Hows his elbow?


The small bump on his elbow---I am going to take him to the vet on Monday or Tuesday to have them check it out. Otherwise, it's the same.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

You two look great!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

wow, nice pic of you and Mateo on the bench.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's a great picture of you and Mateo!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

You look tiny and he looks huuuuuge!...I just hope he never falls on you ha ha!!
Great pic.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

He's very handsome


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

He is so cute and he really does look huge in that picture. It's funny I think most of us don't have pictures of us with our dogs we're always taking the pictures ha ha ha.

Good one of both of you.


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

sozzle said:


> You look tiny and he looks huuuuuge!...I just hope he never falls on you ha ha!!
> Great pic.


Sozzle- I have been the victim of a 'kiss attack' by Mateo. Usually happens when I am crouching down and he just comes out of nowhere and bowls me over with a huge kiss, knocking me down on the ground. It doesn't help that I start cracking up...gets him more excited, and I have to use all my strength to push him off...LOL.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

NewYorkDogue said:


> Sozzle- I have been the victim of a 'kiss attack' by Mateo. Usually happens when I am crouching down and he just comes out of nowhere and bowls me over with a huge kiss, knocking me down on the ground. It doesn't help that I start cracking up...gets him more excited, and I have to use all my strength to push him off...LOL.


This made me laugh! I've been on the receiving end of those "attacks" from Khan, and I do the same thing!! Not only is my face wiped clean of any makeup that was once there; but my eyeballs and the inside of my nose are squeaky clean as well!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Khan said:


> This made me laugh! I've been on the receiving end of those "attacks" from Khan, and I do the same thing!! Not only is my face wiped clean of any makeup that was once there; but my eyeballs and the inside of my nose are squeaky clean as well!


LOL-- BIG mastiff love cannot be contained...


----------

